

Stripe SQLite data exports beta - rscnt_
https://groups.google.com/a/lists.stripe.com/forum/#!topic/api-discuss/x2VXdVdn66w

======
orf
This is a great idea, I love it. Perhaps it would be a good idea to offer
exports in the form of .sql files that can be loaded into any database, a la
'curl api.stripe.com/export... | psql'. I'm sure the export would be bigger
than a binary sqlite file but it would remove the dependency on sqlite.

~~~
masklinn
That's somewhat limiting though, you need to export in the subset of SQL (DDL
and queries) compatible to all databases and it is very small indeed (I hope
you don't have any textual content of more than 8000 bytes encoded).

But if what you want is to load the data into sqlite, chances are you can just
export the sqlite content and load it into Postgres directly, since Richard
Hipp (and the SQLite team) more or less consider Postgres to be the reference
implementation of SQL:
[https://twitter.com/dchest/status/469597738431434752](https://twitter.com/dchest/status/469597738431434752)

------
zrail
I threw together a little reporting package for these data files, if anyone is
interested.

[https://github.com/peterkeen/stripe_reporter](https://github.com/peterkeen/stripe_reporter)

The existing reports are pretty basic, but all of the data is in the schema to
write really interesting reports.

~~~
cvander
Cool work with Mastering Modern Payments too. Just found out about your work
and will check the repo for some customized reports.

------
zrail
I've tried this out and it is very neat. I can imagine a lot of little
reporting tools being built with this.

------
sanityinc
Bravo! This is the kind of uniquely developer-oriented innovation I've come to
expect from Stripe.

Following an export, it'd be nice to have access to a trickle-feed of
incremental updates in the form of SQL statements which could be applied to
the downloaded SQLite DB -- then we could effectively have an offline source
of truth, and we'd only really need to use the Stripe API for update purposes.
The existing web hook mechanism would work well to deliver these incremental
update statements.

------
Killswitch
Josh Pigford and Baremetrics are going to go bonkers on this.

------
themonk
From where I can get sample db with dummy data, or details about tables and
columns.

I need this to build custom reporting tool.

~~~
Jake232
I was also hoping for some sample data to play around with. It would be
awesome if Stripe could provide this.

------
curiously
is there a way to convert this sqlite database file to an API?

It would be really cool if you could just have a standalone, cross platform
HTTP server that you could use locally deploy which would allow you to have an
API directly to the data stored in sqlite3 and be able to run queries on it.

